# HSS1332ADT question, new to blowers



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

I use a dump truck with a 12' blade at my farm but there are many places I can't get to with it. I am sold on the HSS1332ADT except for one thing. I am kind of a keep it simple guy and am not sure of the longevity of the Auger protection system. More sensors and moving parts. I have seen no disussion about this. Every thing is fine when new and working but 5 years from now? Also if the sensor goes does it fail safe simply back to the shear pin mode with no protection or could it fail in the auger off mode until repaired? I would appreciate any comments.
thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the sensor fails _I think_ it could go 2 ways. If it does not 'trigger' the signal, when 'hitting' something, the shear pins will break as a back up safety system. If it sends a 'false' signal the engine will not run. I currently have 2 HSS1332ATD units that are likely going to end up as HSS1328ATD, I like the auger protection system the best out of the machines, they may fail yes, but parts, information and support will always be there from Honda. If you don't like the auger protection system, you can get an 'HSS1332AT' without it and save $200 on it, but just the hour meter on it is over $100 if you decide to add it in the future. To me, I'd rather have all the bells and whistles and it the auger protection system proves to be problematic, it could likely just be disabled, but I think the system is here to stay and eventually all the models may be fitted with it. (Just what I Think)


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just reporting what I'm reading...

The timing of your post coincides with some potential unresolved issues related to transmissions with certain Honda HSS* models.
It probably would make sense for you to absorb the issues mentioned in this thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/102138-ground-speed.html
That thread includes reports for the HSS1332ADT 
I summarized the information from that thread and have raised a question to the resident Honda rep in post #17 of this thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-purchased-new-blower-am-i-nuts-new-post.html

The "executive summary" is that people are reporting that their transmissions only drive the machines at half-speed in some cases.
There are also reports of chutes clogging with snow for some users with some models.. this is apparently related to the collar on the throat of the chute. I have not made a list of those model numbers but you could search for the clogging thread(s) on the honda forum.

Caveat Emptor

Hey welcome to the forum


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

thanks both I am aware of the other problem and can deal with them. It;s always been electronics that worry me.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Any videos or other documentation of the auger protection system? I did not see any on the Honda website.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> Any videos or other documentation of the auger protection system? I did not see any on the Honda website.




 http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/#/topics/97610



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/#/topics/97610
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't see any video link... it just brings be back to the main snowblower page


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> Didn't see any video link... it just brings be back to the main snowblower page




I’m in mobile; might not link properly on desktop. Search for the post “How It Works: Auger Protection System, HSS1332ATD”. No video there, but a good description and poster by [email protected] There is a video kicking around somewhere though. Just can’t find it at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Here you go : http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/97610-how-works-auger-protection-system-hss1332atd.html?highlight=Works%3A+Auger+Protection+System%2C+HSS1332ATD

BTW: My chain-driven Bobcats from the 70s (I think) have a clutch to achieve auger protection but in a different way... no auger gearbox to worry about ...interesting but irrelevant.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

d3500ram said:


> Didn't see any video


Here is the video....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5YLUyKehc7k#t=56

:blowerhug:


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Aha... interesting read and video... the theory on how it works is kinda simple. Wonder if there are any videos of it "in action" in a real world situation whether simulated or not?

Since it is literally called an "auger protection system" can I assume that it only works in an auger bind situation only? That is, it the impeller binds up it will not shut down the engine?


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

d3500ram said:


> Aha... interesting read and video... the theory on how it works is kinda simple.
> 
> Since it is literally called an "auger protection system" can I assume that it only works in an auger bind situation only? That is, it the impeller binds up it will not shut down the engine?


Looking at where it's located and how it works.. it can't detect the impeller slowing down... or more accurately...it couldn't tell if it was a problem or not...that would just look and feel the same as stopping the engine or releasing the auger control. They'd need a different system to detect that. Options would be a shear pin on the impeller or hope that the belts slip or even a clutch on the impeller drive (more like my Bobcats). I seem to remember that Hondas do have a shear pin on the impellers but not 100% certain. Theoretically, you could design a system that says "if the impeller stops AND the engine is running AND the Auger control is in the go position AND the belts are moving..... shutdown the engine" ... It's possible I guess... maybe I should patent that.

By the way.. part of the maintenance schedule for my Bobcats is to test the quick-release-clutch by intentionally putting a block of wood into the augers and adjusting the spring tension to make sure the clutch releases properly... You could test the Honda by throwing a brick into the augers and seeing what happens. ;-)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

d3500ram said:


> Since it is literally called an "auger protection system" can I assume that it only works in an auger bind situation only? That is, it the impeller binds up it will not shut down the engine?


That is correct...! It activates only if the augers stop. If the impeller stops there is a dedicated shear bolt that should let go in that event.....(in an improved design over the previous HS series).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

stuart80112 said:


> You could test the Honda by throwing a brick into the augers and seeing what happens. ;-)


You are so funny stuart....!
:signlol:


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> You are so funny stuart....!
> :signlol:


I was only being slightly facetious there with the brick...if that's not a safe option then the system doesn't actually work does it?  Here's a safer test...with the engine off and the spark plug disconnected...You could put a multi-meter on the kill switch and place a block of wood to keep the augers from moving and then manually turn the impeller to see if the plate slides up the boss and activates the kill switch... I assume that the service departments do that kind of test... they should. I'm NOT actually recommending anyone do that... or the brick.. but that's possibly how you could test it if you REALLY wanted to.

BTW: I don't want to be too cynical but that just looks like one more thing to go wrong to me. If the circuitry is not bulletproof and waterproof it will be just another reason your engine won't start. If, on the other hand, the plate can't slide up and down the boss properly (perhaps due to corrosion or friction or whatever) then it won't trip the kill switch and you are left relying on good-old shear pins after all. 
One other thing that I wonder about.. if that switch is inside the gearbox and covered in grease.. when the grease gets thick and yucky..could the button get stuck in the "kill" position and refuse to pop back out into the "run" position? If that happens you'll probably end up just disconnecting the kill wires or needing to dismantle the gearbox just to get that switch to pop out again. Conversely, if the switch is stuck in the "run" position, it will never trip and kill the engine.
Lots of potential issues for little gain. 
However, by my own admission, I lean heavily towards KISS (keep it simple stupid). With a mechanical clutch-release system (on the impeller shaft) you could get the protection system further away from all the moisture and the grease and not rely on electrics to do the job....the response time would be faster too..you don't need to wait for the momentum of the engine to run down. But that would cost more to design and implement... but that's precisely what my 40 year old Bobcats have on the chain drive. Theoretically I can intentionally run into a wood pile and not be concerned (if I have the slip clutch adjusted correctly and it's not rusted up inside).


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

If you are a "keep it simple guy and are not sure of the longevity". Buy a slightly used HS1332TAS Japan made. The best products Honda makes are made in Japan ! When they make things any where else, they are substandard and you are just buying the name and not getting high quality/longevity.
The new USA made blowers are not as good as the proven Japan made. Honda added unnecessary features to lure buyers, and are selling you a cheaply designed/made blower. In the long run you will see more problems with these new ones. Some people who have bought the new HSS blowers have sold them and bought the same older HS versions they had before.

Example: The old Japan made HS621 single stage blower vs the USA made HS520 or newest HS720 (Basically same blower with 2 H P more).
HS621 is what most S B forum members get as their single stage blower. The HS520/720 models just don't compare... take all three blowers apart and look at the parts... It's not even close !
Bottom line, if Honda doesn't make what you want new in Japan, buy the older Japan made version or comparable and recondition it if needed.
If consumers keep buying this cheaply engineered/made stuff, they'll keep making/selling it. One more thing, If you look at the cheap cost of some(not all) of the parts for the USA made blower vs much more expensive Japan made blower parts(it's not just to ship them here)... you get what you pay for. In my opinion the new HSS rubber tracks are cheaply made compared to HS rubber tracks... and i hear they don't get as good of traction either.
In my opinion, anyone who disputes all this either works for Honda, has one of the non Japan made products, or just doesn't know enough yet... do your research before paying 2,500 - 4,000 ish for a snowblower. That goes for generators too.

Good luck.


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

How do I find out which NEW honda are made in Japan. I am afraid there is not much used anything for sale around here. I bought my wife a Leaf all electric car in 2012 made in japan. 2013 they are made in america and the quality went way down. Whats wrong with us anyway????


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

69800 said:


> How do I find out which NEW honda are made in Japan.


All the previous Honda 'HS' two stage snowblowers are Made in Japan'. The new 'HSS' series are made in US.


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is a youtube video about the auger protection system in the real world. link:



24 seconds into the video


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

help said:


> Here is a youtube video about the auger protection system in the real world. link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXMuFO7D1IU
> 24 seconds into the video


Interesting... they didn't throw a brick in there but they threw in a chunk of wood... sweet!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

With my HSS1332ATD, I've had the auger protection system engage twice in the last two years. First time I hit a small clump of frozen wood chips – a little larger than a softball and the second I hit a buried piece of white ash firewood. Both times it worked like a charm.

Outside of having some transmission slowdown times – and Honda made good on that – this has been a great machine and all the features work really well.

I still use my first-generation hydrostatic, Japanese made HS828 which I bought new in 1991, so I have a backup to my new rig.

I am happy with the US build quality. There are some things on the 828 that seem a little thicker [bucket...not by much though], or more pliable [wiring harness], but after two years on an HSS, I would highly recommend one. 

I also own a twelve year old Honda HRX217 lawn mower which has been the best mower I've ever owned – and I've had a bunch over the years. Also, I cut 27,000 sq. ft. of grass.

I average around 200 inches of snow a year [with one year at 340]...not the most on these boards, but still a fair amount and I clear just under 6,000 sq. ft. so my blowers get used... a lot.

No one is going to convince me that I am using inferior Honda products...they can try, but it won't work. :blowerhug:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Time will tell how the U.S. HSS components and parts will hold up, but I do like the lower pricing compared to the Pacific Rim sourced parts. An example is the limit switch in the ATD is $21.58 and the slip sensor plate is $18.52 at PartsPak [thanks YSHSfan].

After warranty, I think I'll buy those items to keep on hand.


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank to all. I finally decided between Ariens and Honda. For me the deal breaker was going from gravel to pavement. Honda won due to ease of changing blade height. Also the Ariens model I liked is now only EFI. Sorry but I am not ready for that on a snowblower. I will just hope the new fangled gizmo's on the honda hold up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

69800 said:


> Honda won due to ease of changing blade height.


Congrats on your new Honda....!
Don't forget to post pictures of it.....

:blowerhug:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

69800 said:


> ...the deal breaker was going from gravel to pavement. Honda won due to ease of changing blade height...I will just hope the new fangled gizmo's on the honda hold up.


Good choice. 

I clear snow on a gravel driveway (compacted gravel), so welcome to the club. You may not like the sound of some rocks going through the system, but you'll get used to it...like you said, just raise the bucket up on the fly...works great!


----------

